# Help Posting Pics, I'm Positive I'm Doing Everything Right. Bump Rep For Help



## Schotzky (Jul 30, 2010)

ok my plants are sick and i need to post pics, but it wont let me!
i get to the file upload thing and click upload, and a red exclamation mark comes up.
idk why it wont tell me either. the pics are jpeg. format and theyre under 800x800 
i took them with my blackberry and now theyre on my computer, if anyone can help i will bump rep


----------

